# A pan of the Stash!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My basement workshop/stash shot with my new Galaxy 5:

http://www.inpayne.com/temp/basementpansmall.jpg


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

...and I thought I had way more kits than I would (or could) build in my lifetime!

Phil K


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Should have them knocked off by Christmas :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

I've seen hobby shops that don't have that many kits on the shelves.


----------



## myk (Oct 5, 1999)

Is this a Workshop or a Hobby Store......!!!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

You have a really high ceiling.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

OMG !....there is no way your gonna build all of that !


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Spockr said:


> You have a really high ceiling.


Okay, the picture IS rotated to landscape, but for some reason it shows vertical on some browsers. I haven't quite figgered out why.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

You call that a stash !!??? Geez, it looks more like a hobby store that can advertise, "We have in stock one of every model ever made"


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

DCH10664 said:


> You call that a stash !!??? Geez, it looks more like a hobby store that can advertise, "We have in stock one of every model ever made"


That would more accurately describe my stash; John has a lot of multiples.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> Should have them knocked off by Christmas :thumbsup:
> Denis


Yeah, Christmas of 2525!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I should get around to selling the ones I don't ant to build any more...

I think there are 5 or 6.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

John P said:


> I should get around to selling the ones I don't ant to build any more...
> 
> I think there are 5 or 6.


Stop, don't sell anything, John! Yeah, yeah, sometimes you maybe have a few kits too many, and maybe you end up with more kits than you could ever build, but since you don't know which the kits you're gonna build in your lifetime will be, you've gotta keep all of them and gotta have all of them to find out. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Whoever has the most models when he dies.... wins :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

I would bet there are some rare gems in that stash!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Do you have a list of what you've got in that stash of yours.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

John P. - Any non military figures you want to unload?


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

ive seen your stash pics before but this is the coolest


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> I should get around to selling the ones I don't ant to build any more...
> 
> I think there are 5 or 6.


I've given serious consideration to thinning my stash as well. The problems are, evilBay is no longer a viable option, and I can't imagine anyone wanting to buy the kits I'd be willing to part with.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've always been kind of afraid of ebay, and lately people have even worse things to say about it.

I'd get a table at a show or a flea market, but I hate talking to people. :lol:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> I've always been kind of afraid of ebay, and lately people have even worse things to say about it...


EvilBay started it's downward spiral when Meg Whitman left in 2008. Ever since, it seems every decision they've made with regards to their "Rules and Policies" have been contrary to reason and common sense by making it harder and harder for sellers--the people who pay the fees and generate evilBay's profits--to make any money from their sales.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

John, I love ya like a brother buddy but this has to stop! It's a sickness I tell ya, a sickness and you need help. The first step is admitting you have a problem. The second step is removing yourself from all temptation. I'll send you some packing materials and have UPS stop by in a week with some call tags. Just pack all of that up, I'll get rid of all that evil stuff and you'll be on the road to recovery before you know it!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well that's very nice of _hey wait a minute!!_


----------

